# Hello from Hamilton Canada



## dmdfromhamilton (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi i'm a young Dahn Moo Do practitioner from Hamilton Ontario and i hold a 8th Gup (out of 13). I have read the forums for a while but i am just starting to post. thanks

PS are there any other dahn moo do guys/girls out there?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 5, 2005)

Faah Hoo Dor-ray Welcome!  :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeah, what he said, what did he say?  Welcome to the forum and all the benefits hereof, enjoy!  TW


----------



## dmdfromhamilton (Jan 5, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Yeah, what he said, what did he say?TW



I have no clue but thanks for the welcomes both of you and this is my 20th post amazing how fast they go by.


----------



## MJS (Jan 5, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 6, 2005)

dmdfromhamilton said:
			
		

> Hi i'm a young Dahn Moo Do practitioner from Hamilton Ontario and i hold a 8th Gup (out of 13). I have read the forums for a while but i am just starting to post. thanks
> 
> PS are there any other dahn moo do guys/girls out there?



I like your town...I pass through/near all the time (usually on the way to Buffalo or Ontario).

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Jan 6, 2005)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  Lots of great people and information here.  Enjoy


----------



## Aqua4ever (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey! Welcome to the boards! i live around Hamilton! woohoo SNOW!  Anyways, welcome again
Aqua


----------



## Sarah (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey there glad you are with us...Im from Hamilton also, just a different country!

Hope you enjoy your time here, happy posting!


----------



## dmdfromhamilton (Jan 6, 2005)

Aqua4ever said:
			
		

> i live around Hamilton! woohoo SNOW!
> Aqua



I agree i love snow...almost closed the school tonight though cause it was bad around welland and thats were our head instructor lives. Where so you train and is it WTF or ITF or a different org?

I gota get me a signature sometime


----------



## mj_lover (Jan 6, 2005)

dmdfromhamilton said:
			
		

> I agree i love snow...almost closed the school tonight though cause it was bad around welland and thats were our head instructor lives. Where so you train and is it WTF or ITF or a different org?
> 
> I gota get me a signature sometime


 your all nuts, i live in london, and there is way to much, cold wet, yuck, you can have it! :uhyeah:

 and welcome!


----------



## Dusty (Jan 6, 2005)

hey Hamilton. i live in Burlington. long time tkd practitioner and recently took up the art of hapkido. welcome


----------



## Aqua4ever (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm at Browns World Class Martial Arts...Waterdown...ITF mainly tkd


----------



## Raewyn (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome to MT.  There is a bunch of awesome people here!!


----------



## dmdfromhamilton (Jan 7, 2005)

yay itf taekwon-do in the hamilton area. all i see on the mountain is olympic sporty stuff


----------



## still learning (Jan 7, 2005)

Hello, Enjoy the site!  ...Aloha from Hawaii!!


----------



## dmdfromhamilton (Jan 7, 2005)

Bonjour from back in hamilton


----------



## jjmcc (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello and welcome


----------

